# Shooting star on southern hempishere island



## EpiDemic (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey, wanna See some Shooting Stars?

My Island is on southern hempishere and i have a Shooting star night

My Dodo Code is: 8C5SJ

You may fish and catch bug as You Please.

If You need fruits because You dont have them in your City you make Take some.



Edit: the Connection dropped, sorry, the new Dodo Code is 30KS0


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Would love to come! thank you!


----------



## Jhin (Mar 25, 2020)

I'll just pop over to wish on a star, thank you


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

I would love to come visit! :3


----------



## tajikey (Mar 25, 2020)

On my way! Will we get star fragments from this, or only on our island?


----------



## Blades (Mar 25, 2020)

Right now?


----------



## maplecheek (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd love to visit   I don't think your code is working though?  NM just saw your post! TY!


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 25, 2020)

@taijkey & @blades: yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



maplecheek said:


> I'd love to visit   I don't think your code is working though?  NM just saw your post! TY!



I lost the Connection, there is a new Dodo Code on the Main Post


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello! May I return?


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 25, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Hello! May I return?



Of course, there is a new Dodo Code on the First Post


----------



## Kenners (Mar 25, 2020)

Please let me know when there’s space - id love to visit! Thanks!


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 25, 2020)

Full


----------



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 25, 2020)

I want to come by. Need to make a new net first. See you in a minute


----------



## maxii (Mar 25, 2020)

i'm gonna come by if i can. thanks!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 25, 2020)

So rad. I ended up hitting 37 stars. Eagerly anticipating my shores tomorrow morning. Celeste was on my island last night, but the stars were not as abundant. I have the wand recipe from her, as well, a bamboo variety that came from a balloon (or it could have been a bottle).


----------



## Kenners (Mar 25, 2020)

Still trying  Never seen shooting stars before!


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 25, 2020)

Inbound! Tasty from Hawkins. Any instructions for viewing/obtaining stars?


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 25, 2020)

My gate is qnow closed.


----------

